# Hirsch Offers Tajima Six-Color Chenille Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A great way to make popular “letterman” style chenille patches is with the Tajima TCMX-601 singlehead six-color chenille machine. This versatile unit will allow you to create lush, textured chenille designs for corporate, spiritwear, souvenir, and fashion markets. 

Features include automatic tie-offs, frame backward/forward control, automatic trimmers, thread break detection, and automatic needle height adjustment. The easy-to-use control panel makes operation intuitive even for beginners. The 6.5-inch screen displays the exact image of the design with the location of the needle at any point in the design. 

The TCMX-601 stores up to 2 million stitches and/or 200 designs in memory and will sew at speeds up to 800 stitches per minute. The automatic chenille color change system makes production of multicolor chenille designs quick and simple. Color sequence can be programmed into the design data via the Tajima DG/ML Pulse Software or loaded manually via the control panel.

Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the web site at www.hic.us.


----------

